# Rufus Runs 4 Rescue.....



## sharlin

........is booked and ready to go. HBGRR is proud to present our annual 5kRun/2.5k walk for Rescue in Sacramento. We are going about it a little different this year in that HBGRR is honoring Rufus who is a resident at the sanctuary and is a constant reminder to everyone that sees him the importance of distemper shots. He is a survivor of distemper but the disease took its toll~Rufus will have neurological challenges for the rest of his life that could have been prevented with a $10 shot. HBGRR is honored to have Rufus as our ChairDog of the event and we will once again be providing funds to other local area rescues in need. Rescue Helping Rescue~Because~It's All About The Dogs. Entry forms and material will be available on our website in the near future. For anyone who might know of an organization or business willing to donate raffle prizes for this wonderful cause please have them contact me. [email protected]


----------



## Jackson'sMom

So is this in place of Ryley's Run or in addition to?


----------



## Blaireli

Steve, I'd love to help in some way. Let me know what I can do!


----------



## sharlin

Jackson'sMom said:


> So is this in place of Ryley's Run or in addition to?


In Place Of..............


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Keep us posted. I'd like to drive the girls (Julia, Mila and Tia) over to Sacramento and do the run again this year.


----------



## sharlin

Jackson'sMom said:


> Keep us posted. I'd like to drive the girls (Julia, Mila and Tia) over to Sacramento and do the run again this year.


LOL - - you'd better!!! I'd already planned on you being there again!!


----------



## Maggies mom

To bad you werent closer, would love to come and help support the event.... Rufus is a handsome boy.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I wish you and Sharon great success with this event Steve! By any chance is there someone walking with their dog and taking sponsorships? If so, find out who and post the info. I sponsored a dog from DVGRR last year and I got to meet him. He was great!

I can send you a list of sponsors, some of which were very supportive.


----------



## cinnamonteal

When is it going to be held? Caleb and I might just have to go and check it out!


----------



## Rob's GRs

Steve, I wish you much success in this up and coming event. Will rufus be there as well? If so, I hope Rufus enjoys it .....


----------



## sharlin

cinnamonteal said:


> When is it going to be held? Caleb and I might just have to go and check it out!


Sunday, June 7th, registration at 8:00am and the walk/run at 9:00. Can preregister in about a week or so as soon as the paperwork is up on the website. www.hbgrr.org


----------



## sharlin

Rob's GRs said:


> Steve, I wish you much success in this up and coming event. Will rufus be there as well? If so, I hope Rufus enjoys it .....


 
Thanks for asking - - Rufus WILL be there so everyone can meet him. He is the most loving wonderful boy!!! Special, Special!!


----------



## Judi

sharlin said:


> In Place Of..............


Why aren't you having Ryleys' Run again?
Can't you have both events?


----------



## T&T

LET ME KNOW HOW 
ALIENS FROM FAR AWAY 
CAN HELP


----------



## sharlin

T&T said:


> LET ME KNOW HOW
> ALIENS FROM FAR AWAY
> CAN HELP


LOLOL - Personal appearances are always welcomed if your spaceship is in the area!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer

T&T said:


> LET ME KNOW HOW
> ALIENS FROM FAR AWAY
> CAN HELP


Woman- you crack me up!!!!


----------



## nixietink

Maybe Vito and I will make a trip up for it!!


----------



## missmarstar

nixietink said:


> Maybe Vito and I will make a trip up for it!!



Lemme know if you guys go, maybe I'll think about going and we can rideshare?


----------



## paula bedard

Rufus has such a sweet face. I'm sorry about his neurological problems. I hope the Walk is a huge success!


----------



## T&T

sharlin said:


> LOLOL - Personal appearances are always welcomed if your spaceship is in the area!!!


YOU NEVER KNOW !


----------



## sharlin

T&T said:


> YOU NEVER KNOW !


 
Just let me know so I can get the Red Carpet cleaned for a proper welcome.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I hope members get to go and meet each other. I don't fly much and I don't travel, but I know someone who used his frequent flyer miles to get from the left coast to the right coast a few times.


----------



## sharlin

Kimm said:


> I hope members get to go and meet each other. I don't fly much and I don't travel, but I know someone who used his frequent flyer miles to get from the left coast to the right coast a few times.


 
And it was well worth the trade in - other than not getting to meet more right coast members.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I almost got to meet Sharon once. She was going to some opening and was then going to drive to the Academy that is right down the street from my house! I was sorry that didn't happen. Not traveling very much would have made that so convenient.


----------



## AndyFarmer

I think its cool that you California folks will get to meet up at the Run! You guys better take a lot of pictures!!

And Kimm.....Rufus rhymes with Dufus(es) LOL


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Daughter has announced that she isn't going with me. No way she's staying home alone, and I'm not hiring a dogsitter for 1 night. So either both of us (and the pups) will be there, or none of us will be.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Hi Steve!

Please read this thread. If I over-stepped by boundaries I apologize.:uhoh:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?p=762991&posted=1#post762991


----------



## Spudmom

Rufus is wonderful, he spends time in the office area at Homeward Bound and really knows how to work his charm. Last time I was in the office, I think I spent most of the time petting him and feeding him treats!

I have this marked on my calendar and can't wait. 

Deb


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Registration for Rufus Runs for Rescue in Sacramento is now available on-line. Anybody planning to be there?

http://www.homewardboundgoldens.org/rufus-runs/


----------



## sharlin

Jackson'sMom said:


> Registration for Rufus Runs for Rescue in Sacramento is now available on-line. Anybody planning to be there?
> 
> http://www.homewardboundgoldens.org/rufus-runs/


LOL - I'm thinkin' I better be there!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Wishing you much success!


----------



## Miss Happy

Would love to participate - if T&T's spaceship comes over Missouri, she can pickup us up...lol. Lots of work/planning ahead but you seem to enjoy it.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

sharlin said:


> LOL - I'm thinkin' I better be there!!!!


I sure hope so!


----------



## sharlin

Just keeping this bumped up a little. Registrations are starting to come in and vendors are starting to respond. If any of yoy have friends or relatives or contacts in the NorCal area be sure and let them know about this. The registration form is online at Homeward Bound, www.hbgrr.org, and can be downloaded. For those of our SoCal members who would like to attend but can't because the drive is such a drag (I know it is, believe me!!!) please contact me if you'd like to corrdinate something for next year. There's no reason we couldn't have a joint Rufus Runs in NorCal & SoCal on the same day. After all - *It's All About The Dogs*


----------



## T&T

Will be there in spirit 
Would love to encourage Rufus & his friends
How can we participate online ?
Maybe Rufus is selling T-shirts or stuff like that ?


----------



## sharlin

T&T said:


> Will be there in spirit
> Would love to encourage Rufus & his friends
> How can we participate online ?
> Maybe Rufus is selling T-shirts or stuff like that ?


Virtual Walker/Runners!!!
Send in a registration form and get an official Rufus bandana and possibly a 2009 Rufus wrist band!!!
www.hbgrr.org


----------



## Karen519

*Rufus*

Rufus is one gorgeous boy Steve!!!

I know you'll do well!!

Thank you for saving him.


----------



## T&T

sharlin said:


> Virtual Walker/Runners!!!
> Send in a registration form and get an official Rufus bandana and possibly a 2009 Rufus wrist band!!!
> www.hbgrr.org


 

You can count me in as a Virtual Walker 
Will be sending in my registration form


GO RUFUS !


----------



## sharlin

T&T said:


> You can count me in as a Virtual Walker
> Will be sending in my registration form
> 
> 
> GO RUFUS !


THANKS T&T

FYI - if interested in being a Virtual Walker go to www.hbgrr.org and at the bottom of the home page is a PayPal donation link. Click on it and fill in the information as normal - when you click update donation button and go to the final screen before making the donation there is a link for Special Instructions to Sender. Click on that and just type in you are sending in to be a virtual walker for Rufus. Tried it last night and Jody emailed me this morning saying it worked good and Thanked Me for making another donation to HBGRR :bowl::doh::doh: Oh Well - might as well!!!!!


----------



## T&T

sharlin said:


> FYI - if interested in being a Virtual Walker go to www.hbgrr.org and at the bottom of the home page is a PayPal donation link. Click on it and fill in the information as normal - when you click update donation button and go to the final screen before making the donation there is a link for Special Instructions to Sender. Click on that and just type in you are sending in to be a virtual walker for Rufus. Tried it last night and Jody emailed me this morning saying it worked good and Thanked Me for making another donation to HBGRR :bowl::doh::doh: Oh Well - might as well!!!!!


 
Done ! 
*GO RUFUS !*


----------



## desilu

Virtual Walker is the perfect way for a couch potato like me to participate!


----------



## sharlin

T&T said:


> Done !
> *GO RUFUS !*


 
Rufus sends Special ROOOOOOOOOOOS to the T's for being there. Thank You for helping this beautiful, gentle boy.


----------



## Miss Happy

Sharlin, I made a donation but did not go to Special Instructions. If possible, notify the group it is for being a Virtual Walker for Rufus. If not possible, I'm sure it will go for a good cause. 

Phyllis Cross


----------



## T&T

Look Rufus !
I'm getting in shape for my virtual walk with you 
"See you" soon !


----------



## sharlin

T&T said:


> Look Rufus !
> I'm getting in shape for my virtual walk with you
> "See you" soon !


_*ROFLMAO!!!!*_

Thanks T!!! <blush>
Pretty darn good shape I think!!!!


----------



## T&T

*GO RUFUS !*
Big day coming up for you Sunday !


----------



## sharlin

Thank You T!!!!

*LAST CALL PEOPLE!!!!!!*
*Join us as Virtual Walkers and get a 2009 bandana, a Rufus silicone bracelet, and the pleasure of knowing you've helped.*
*SPECIAL THANKS TO THOSE MEMBERS THAT HAVE ALREADY SIGNED UP AS VIRTURAL WALKERS!!!!!*
*SO FAR PRETTY SURE THAT A CERTAIN CANADIAN PENGUINS FAN WILL BE FEATURED AS THE FARTHEST WALKER WE HAVE.*
*GO TO WWW.HBGRR.ORG AND REGISTER TODAY AS A VIRTUAL PARTICIPANT. WOULD LOVE TO SEE ALOT MORE MEMBERS JOIN US FOR A DAY OF FUN, COMPASSION, AND RESCUE.*


----------



## sharlin

*shamelessly bumping up to get more virtual registrations!!!!*


----------



## sharlin

*T-Minus 50 hours and final stage countdown is a go.

Vendors are green go
Dogs are green go
runners/walkers are green go
Rescues are green go
Entertainment is green go (Sacramento Sheriffs K9 units) 
Water stations are green go
DJ for rock & roll is green go
and most important of all:

**RUFUS IS DOUBLE GREEN LET'S GO!!!!!!!


*


----------



## T&T

Give Rufus a big hug from T


----------



## desilu

I will be participating from my couch!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Wishing you much success. May I still contribute?


----------



## Jackson'sMom

We can't be there this weekend (Julia has to go to Saturday school tomorrow morning and has an afternoon medical appointment), but we wish for wonderful weather, lots of walkers/runners and lots of money raised for the rescues. Give Rufus a big hug from us!


----------



## sharlin

Kimm said:


> Wishing you much success. May I still contribute?



You bet Kim!! But be sure and do the online registration as a virtual walker so we can get you some bandanas and stuff!!!! www.hbgrr.org

Give Rufus a big hug from T 

Multiple Penguin Hugs given from T!! 
Rufus sends rooooooooooooos of THANKS!!:smooch:


----------



## AlanK

OK....we will be there if only in spirit. Good luck with everything Steve....hope your fund raising does well!

Al & Tuff


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

For some reason PayPal is not letting me use my CC to make a payment. It is only giving me the option of creating an account. I have one, but I don't use it. I will mail out a check Steve. I don't need any merchandise. I'd just like to donate.


----------



## AlanK

Just want to keep this on the board....!!! This thread is 3 months old and I just happened across it today. Good cause folks!


----------



## T&T

*HI RUFUS !*​ 






 

*LOOK !!!*​ 
A GRF VIRTUAL WALKER !​


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Not that my opinion matters, but this is an organization that you can trust. I have great faith and have been given great guidance and support by a number of volunteers with this rescue.

Thank you all very much for helping so many dogs in need and being there for me when I needed your support. You all know who you are...


----------



## sharlin

Kimm said:


> Not that my opinion matters, but this is an organization that you can trust. I have great faith and have been given great guidance and support by a number of volunteers with this rescue.
> 
> Thank you all very much for helping so many dogs in need and being there for me when I needed your support. You all know who you are...


Thank You Kimm. Yours and everyones opinions matter a lot. Without the support of volunteers such as yourself Rescue would be hard pressed to do the job we do. It is a humbling experience to be associated with so many wonderful, loving, devoted people across the State & Nation whose main focus is caring for the neglected and abandoned but silent souls left by the wayside. THANK YOU TO EVERYONE THAT SUPPORTS RESCUE.


----------



## sharlin

Miss Happy said:


> Sharlin, I made a donation but did not go to Special Instructions. If possible, notify the group it is for being a Virtual Walker for Rufus. If not possible, I'm sure it will go for a good cause.
> 
> Phyllis Cross


Notified Phyllis and I'll make doubly sure the donation is steered to the walk. Thank You for making Rufus rooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## AlanK

sharlin said:


> Notified Phyllis and I'll make doubly sure the donation is steered to the walk. Thank You for making Rufus rooooooooooooo!!!


Were we suppsed to do something with the special instructions?? I would like to make sure my donation is recognized as one from GRF.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

To Love an Animal is special
To be Loved by an Animal is Priceless​


----------



## BeauShel

I signed up for the walk. Wish I could do it in person.


----------



## sharlin

AlanK said:


> Were we suppsed to do something with the special instructions?? I would like to make sure my donation is recognized as one from GRF.



I'll get the list Alan and make sure that it is so noted. Tuff's gonna look pretty darn spiffy with new bandana!!!!!


----------



## sharlin

BeauShel said:


> I signed up for the walk. Wish I could do it in person.


I wish you could too Carol. For anyone interested, HBGRR would be proud to have Rufus as a poster child for a walk for your local rescues. I would be happy to share any information on how to organize one with any rescue group interested. There is no reason why this cannot take place in different locations on the same day. As president and founder of Homeward Bound Jody Jones has made the decision that the funds raised by our event will be distributed to other local area rescues to help pay medical bills. As far as I know we one of a very few Sanctuary Rescues helping Rescues. It's an idea that should be insitituted everywhere - Rescue Aiding Rescue. 

On a side note - just came from the Sanctuary and King Rufus is groomed, spit shined, and ready to go. He WILL be actually walking because the volunteers have been spending time with him and his motor skills. No Wagon for Rufus~He's Gonna Do The Walk.


----------



## AlanK

sharlin said:


> I wish you could too Carol. For anyone interested, HBGRR would be proud to have Rufus as a poster child for a walk for your local rescues. I would be happy to share any information on how to organize one with any rescue group interested. There is no reason why this cannot take place in different locations on the same day. As president and founder of Homeward Bound Jody Jones has made the decision that the funds raised by our event will be distributed to other local area rescues to help pay medical bills. As far as I know we one of a very few Sanctuary Rescues helping Rescues. It's an idea that should be insitituted everywhere - Rescue Aiding Rescue.
> 
> On a side note - just came from the Sanctuary and King Rufus is groomed, spit shined, and ready to go. He WILL be actually walking because the volunteers have been spending time with him and his motor skills. No Wagon for Rufus~He's Gonna Do The Walk.


 
Wish we could be there....Rufus has become another friend we have never met!....Bless you Steve!


----------



## sharlin

AlanK said:


> Wish we could be there....Rufus has become another friend we have never met!....Bless you Steve!



Pretty sure I'll snap a picture or two of him for everybody!!


----------



## Miss Happy

Every dog has his day and this will be Refus' day. He really deserves it.


----------



## AlanK

sharlin said:


> I'll get the list Alan and make sure that it is so noted. Tuff's gonna look pretty darn spiffy with new bandana!!!!!


Now you did it Steve..... Tuff is all exited about a new bandanna


----------



## T&T

sharlin said:


> ... On a side note - just came from the Sanctuary and King Rufus is groomed, spit shined, and ready to go. He WILL be actually walking because the volunteers have been spending time with him and his motor skills. No Wagon for Rufus~He's Gonna Do The Walk.


You mean original plan was Rufus riding wagon and Steve pulling  
Now ... Steve riding ... and Rufus pulling ? ... :uhoh:
Hope Rufus goes Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzoomies !!!
LOLOLOL​ 












​


----------



## sharlin

T&T said:


> You mean original plan was Rufus riding wagon and Steve pulling
> Now ... Steve riding ... and Rufus pulling ? ... :uhoh:
> Hope Rufus goes Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzoomies !!!
> LOLOLOL​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


ROFLMAO

Maybe I can give him enough treats to get a ride for a little bit of the event!!!

Just sit back, relax, have a Pellegrino and take pictures!!!!


----------



## AlanK

OK Steve.... its past pumpkin time way back east so as not to miss ya....tomarrow.....

I hope Rufus Runs4 is a great success. Oh and Tuff sends a Roo Roo.
Al & Tuff


----------

